

Dropbox proud to be Mac, looking forward to iOS 4 - MikeCapone
http://arstechnica.com/apple/news/2010/06/dropbox-proud-to-be-mac-looking-forward-to-ios-4.ars

======
tomlin
I don't understand _pride_ for consumer products.

Seems like being proud of a platform you had no involvement in is misplaced
emotional banter.

~~~
ugh
A. It’s a headline.

B. It might not mean what you think it means.

~~~
tomlin
> It might not mean what you think it means.

Wouldn't that destroy the point of having it as a headline, then?

------
Pahalial
"proud to be Mac" because their fully cross-platform offerings include Mac OS
and iOS? Really? And _of course_ they're looking forward to a major update to
one of those platforms which will let them do more with it. The article even
makes it clear - "and it's similar to what some Android users can already do."

This is trying so hard to tailor a story to a particular audience it's
actually somewhat painful to read.

~~~
whyenot
_This is trying so hard to tailor a story to a particular audience it's
actually somewhat painful to read_

That's surprising because based on your comment, I would have suspected you
didn't even read the article. Ars has published similar articles in recent
days about all the winners of their new Design Award, which they started this
year at WWDC to take the place of Apple's Design Award that is now only for
iPhone/iPad apps unlike past years.

------
brlewis
_"Say I want to have a simple photo uploading service: file into a folder and
have those files automatically processed by you guys to post to Ars," said
Gross. "There are weird states: if there's some kind of processing state, how
do I know that's completed? How do we create the appropriate set of APIs
without making it too onerous on the user experience?"_

I already set up a simple photo uploading service via Dropbox without the API,
by watching subfolders of the box@ourdoings.com Dropbox folder for new files.
I never felt the need to do processing of those files in place. Where I'm
looking for more API support is handling shared folder requests. There's
manual setup involved for new users that I'd like to eliminate.

